# World ranking of the cities by lenght of highways/expressways



## harlyson (Apr 22, 2011)

Does anyone have such figures??? There's already a thread about countries, but not about cities yet.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Define a city. 

City proper / municipality?
Metropolitan area? 
Commuter belt?
State / province / county / region?


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

^^I was about to say, there may not be a thread, but the topic has certainly come up. Talk about a can of worms (if you know that expression)....


----------



## harlyson (Apr 22, 2011)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Define a city.
> 
> City proper / municipality?
> Metropolitan area?
> ...


Metro area.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_metropolitan_areas_in_Europe

There are apparently at least 5 definitions of a "metro area".


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Here's a U.S. list

http://www.publicpurpose.com/hwy-tti99ratio.htm

It's from 1999 but you get the idea.


----------

